

"I need a backup of all our servers for all time." - rit
http://whereisbob.wordpress.com/2008/08/20/welcome-party-for-dave-part-i/

======
tlrobinson
_"Bob’s initiatives, literally reeking with an overwhelming stench of
incompetence, were consistent only in their absolute absurdity."_

I, for one, would love to know how an initiative can "literally reek" of
anything.

~~~
smanek
Ironically, one of the definitions of 'literally' is 'figuratively.'

Go figure.

------
Graphain
Sounds pretty straightforward - he wants backups of all server content and he
wants to have them maintained not overwritten.

If this was a problem explain why. I can only imagine resources being the
problem. If the servers were particularly large you may need to explain that
some sectors would take longer to backup.

------
vaksel
"You are one of those people who say NO all the time. No, we can’t write our
own operating system! No, we can’t have a backup of everything! People hate
that! You impede progress!"

Now I find myself wondering, why would he want them to write their own
operating system

~~~
litewulf
...no. no you don't want to know.

I bet it was one of those insane "I was reading in a management journal about
writing operating systems and..." kinds of stories.

------
Hexstream
whereisbob is the new DailyWTF... I feel like I just hate a lot of empty
calories.

~~~
gojomo
And it didn't even have a technical twist. Just whining about vagueness from a
boss. So what?

